

An impress presentation/slider GUI editor for creating impress.js slider - switer
http://switer.github.io/imper/
An impress presentation/slider editor website for creating impress.js slider (impress.js is inspired by the idea behind prezi.com)
======
switer
An presentation editor and Using impress.js to play, But somewhere the
language is chinese, because it's beta version. stared on github
:<https://github.com/switer/imper>

------
haosdent
Any Tutorial？

------
haosdent
Very powerful

